# Moldy smell



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yesterday I cleaned out my computer/craft room. disposed of my old computer desk and whatnot. shampooed the carpet. there was a black spot that I had to clean for ever. I think I made it too wet.( the instructions on the cleaner does say don't overwet) I never listen! 

this morning I came in and it smelled moldy or actually like wet sheep. I sprayed it with febreeze. still the same. sprinkled some soda. I think I remember mom using that. it's only in the one spot. 2ftx1 I know because I sniffed all over the place and that is the only area I can smell it. what else would you do? never smelled a bit of mould since I moved here. ~Georgia


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

a fan to dry the carpet out, lift one corner so air blows on the underside of the rug


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

the carpet is wall to wall so no lifting. I switched on the furnace even though it's sweltering. I might try a sprinkling of vinegar. thanks Forcast! ~Georgia


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinegar, yes. Or Odoban will kill the bacteria/mold.


----------



## sillysally (Aug 2, 2015)

I would definitely give white vinegar a shot.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I did use the vinegar and finally got rid of it. I think where the spot came from was one night I spilled coffee and couldn't get it all cleaned until the computer desk was moved. thanks! ~Georgia


----------

